# Fall bite?



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

After this warm stretch, it looks like the weather will be taking a dip into some cooler temperatures. One of my favorite memories from last season was a cast and blast trip for eyes and doves in SEND.

Anyone else experience a hot bite last fall, and anyone planning a similar trip for birds and for walleye? Usually late September or early October is the time!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

You know where I stand.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Drop me a line Nick if you want to bust some honks some morning...we could wet a line afterwords.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Brad - I know where you stand. On the tracks at Channel A, right? 

Hustad - I'm booked solid for the early season of goose hunting full weekends and just starting work, but I'd like to see how you run things for the big season a bit later. Maybe the first weekend in October would be good? PM me with any details.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

The only thing that can suck about late season fishing is that access may be limited. Apart from that, I've had some great late season outings the last couple years, and expect to again this year.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Pretty sharp there njs. Maybe I shoulda phrased my answer as a question.

Only made it out fishing once in August. My worst ratio yet. Knocked 10 fish over 4 lbs. So it was pretty good. Now onto hunting instead.

njs are ya in VC now er what??


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

BA - Well, sometimes quality outweighs quantity! Sounds like a good outing in general, for August.

I am working at a law firm in VC, and am around during the week, mostly. Weekends are pretty busy getting out fishing, hunting, etc.

We'll have to get together for some pheasants this year!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Had some great combo days last year shooting pheasants and catching walleyes around New Town. I want to pull the trifecta off this year.

Geese in the morning, pheasants afternoon, walleyes in the evening!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

njs, october is going to all mine. I can take off whenever I want, and I'm electing to take the first 15 days off. Most of which will be spent on ol' ashtray (me maz cabin/ katie olson). So that being said, we will cross paths sooner or later. Maybe have to rendevous at the CAPTAINS PUB.

How is fishing on the algae infested slough as of late??


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Haven't hit the lake since getting back from Europe, the river has been moderately successful, but the bullhead bite has been in full swing. \

Looking at getting a lab for the hunting season. I have narrowed it down to two places. A guy in Park Rapids has started dogs for sale, and he trains them for Cabelas. Then there is a litter of Pointing Labs near Pequot Lakes, MN. I'm a bit in a bind, I really want a pointing lab, but to have a dog that has some training would be nice since I'm new to the training scene.

Got any advice? (anyone for that matter)


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Better have a lot of time on your hands.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Locked up a job next monday from washburn WI, to the mother land. So I got one more crack at hitting the eyes hard before upland begins. Hopefully the wind is blowing nice and steady.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Nice fish, released










Knocked the snot outta em this day. I told them to throw back the big ones. I can only throw back the ones I catch. Still makes me quezzy.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Nice fish BA, I will be sneaking over to Devils Lake during greenskins this weekend for a little blast'n'cast.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Great Pics........if I could get my dad to use his computer you could see his fall fish. He usually does quite well in the fall!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone been on Sakakawea lately? Hear the canal is heating up!?!?!?!


----------

